# Anything Goes Comp!



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Should we run one???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2012)

not this shit again


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 18, 2012)

growing very tired of all this immaturity on this board, somethings dont change, you still fuckin fat KOS?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Should we run one???



who ever wins gets to ravage your virgin ass?   ohh hang on may need a board strapped to your ass so the winner doesnt fall in.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> who ever wins gets to ravage your virgin ass?   ohh hang on may need a board strapped to your ass so the winner doesnt fall in.




Who writes your jokes? your 7 yr old victims?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not this shit again



Mrs served you up poos on toast for breakfast again KOS?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> growing very tired of all this immaturity on this board, somethings dont change, you still fuckin fat KOS?



negged


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> mrs served you up poos on toast for breakfast again kos?



lol at mrs kos cooking


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2012)

members have to submit at least 1 minute videos of themselves in drag. whoever gives the judges the weirdest feeling boner wins.


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> members have to submit at least 1 minute videos of themselves in drag. whoever gives the judges the weirdest feeling boner wins.




Good for Tranny urine...


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 18, 2012)

beard growing contest?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at mrs kos cooking



why? You blaming her for your unjerkedness???


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> negged



cant take being insulted hey?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

here is a song for you songbirds

hey hey, my my..

cummed inside saneys eye

hey hey my my...

saney now has pink eye


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

sung in the style of Neil Young


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2012)

bring on the competition !


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 19, 2012)

smelliest farts? Can smartphones upload smells yet? I still have a piece of shit 20 dollar phone from last time I changed plans.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> ...
> 
> u r a nosey fag




Werd


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2012)

I like the visual comps. What about icing the log pics?


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the second time I have read this 'icing the log' What does it mean?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> why? You blaming her for your unjerkedness???



she casnt cook...but i dont need her to...but she is the greatest influence to eat out and shit...she doesnt need to diet


bitch


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she casnt cook...but i dont need her to...but she is the greatest influence to eat out and shit...she doesnt need to diet
> 
> 
> bitch




Give her some steroids so she can out perform Azza in any exercise/lift/event


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2012)

im pretty sure she can anyway


remember when azza said he would triple what i did? he didnt even triple what she did

and she never works push muscles


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i think you need to investigate the last contest first because according to SFW my story sucked but he made sure i won anyway and i owe him or some shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

Luuuuucccccyyyyyyyy you got some 'splainin to do.

i never wanted special consideration or to be handed something i didn't win fair and square. so maybe the other contestants deserve an explanation.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think you need to investigate the last contest first because according to SFW my story sucked but he made sure i won anyway and i owe him or some shit.



You owe him a kick in the ball


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i complained because i was made to feel like shit and he told me to lighten up. then had a fucking meltdown cuz i made him feel bad. i should just suck it up but HE can't. hmmmph. i see how he rolls.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

This is treason. Sargent... remove his stripes.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

ok NOW i will lighten up.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i complained because i was made to feel like shit and he told me to lighten up. then had a fucking meltdown cuz i made him feel bad. i should just suck it up but HE can't. hmmmph. i see how he rolls.




He's a loose cannon..


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

lol. he's gone rouge.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i complained because i was made to feel like shit and he told me to lighten up. then had a fucking meltdown cuz i made him feel bad. i should just suck it up but HE can't. hmmmph. i see how he rolls.



The crazy spirit of gfr lives on thru others!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i love gfr.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

btw GFR didn't like my story but at least he was honest about that. respect.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i love gfr.



Who doesn't.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2012)

This contest should be rigged so I win.   I need to try this tren you all speak of.


How about a brisket cook off?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2012)

Good idea! With cawk pics!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

or a comedy skit.


----------



## SFW (Aug 19, 2012)

Haggard, post menopausal wench is off on this one. The melting clearly occured on her side. 

She reported several people for menstrual jokes. I positively repped her report and told her to "lighten up" via rep box. She replied to my posi-rep with "do my job" and make her internet experience more enjoyable. She claimed she was diagnosed with cancer and that this was all upsetting her deeply. I responded with something along the lines of "relax babe, im an AG mod. Go PM curt."

I decided to probe deeper into her despair by josting her with a saggy-breast joke. At which point, I Was told to "fuck off" via PM, negged and was promptly reported. So, based on the evidence, withered old HIV/Cancer hag is slowly descending into madness and despair, clinging to IM as her only means to communicate with the outside world. 

And For the record, she is not on the rag, lets be clear. She is baron and post-menopausal. And yes, i let you win the competition. I was given power of choice over who the winner should be and I chose you. Why? Because i couldn't get myself to vote for a male-written homo-erotic story. Too disgusting. And since i had to make a choice...you won by default. Your writing skills were moot in the overall decision. So Get that through your balding, chemo/cancer ravaged head once and for all.

On a related note, The AG comp should be a LW rape story. Example: While frail and near death from her illness, armed thugs break into her home. Hearing her gasps and moans of cancer induced pain from the bedroom, they enter her fart scented death-room to violate every rancid hole she has. Frantically pushing her Life-Alert device, the authorities arrive...And also begin to rape, beat and torture her further. The police, paramedics and armed assailants take turns choking her to unconsciousness, waiting for her to re-awake, and start the rape process all over again. Her frail, lifeless, chemo ravaged body is then stuffed into a trunk and dumped into the maine woods, where possums and racoons feed on her carcass. 

Winner will receive a semen stained pair of Jorts, A sweaty ironmaglabs T, AG immunity, a voucher for HeavyIron labs and some expired DMZ.

So fuck you. And goodnight.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

lol nice book

now get over yourself.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> Haggard, post menopausal wench is off on this one. The melting clearly occured on her side.
> 
> She reported several people for menstrual jokes. I positively repped her report and told her to "lighten up" via rep box. She replied to my posi-rep with "do my job" and make her internet experience more enjoyable. She claimed she was diagnosed with cancer and that this was all upsetting her deeply. I responded with something along the lines of "relax babe, im an AG mod. Go PM curt."
> 
> ...



This post is poetry.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

DBowden said:


> This post is poetry.




he makes a decent post every now and then


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

his comedic outrage is much better than his reading comprehension. i will say that much.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

he's also lying about what was said n the order it was said in. maybe he should run for pres.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

Baron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this, however is really good news unless of course the pea balled - fuck nugget was just too stupid know the word he was searching for is _barren_. 

barren women can't have children, i have two. i am post menopausal genius. also "gams" are legs moron not boobs. my boobs are spectacular.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my boobs are spectacular.



Nude pics or it's not true.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Nude pics or it's not true.


thats my philosophy


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Nude pics or it's not true.



KOS's philosophy


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats my philosophy



Damned straight.
How are we supposed to know if her boobs are spectacular or not without nude pics.
The size of her nipples are critical to proving her assertion.


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2012)

= waiting for pics...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

yeaaaa cuz i'm gonna do that. how about no. i'd post the vid of the lady with real long boobs here but i'm too lazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

at least you guy know one end of a woman from the other


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2012)

little wing is a cock tease


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Kos for the win!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

um MRS kos for the win.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> um MRS kos for the win.



At least we have objective data that proves that Mrs. KOS has specular tits.

Let me guess.
You wont post objective pictorial data to back up your assertion that your boobs are spectacular because you are over the age of 50 and your boobs are starting to approach your navel?
I don't blame you in that case.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

navel? what's that? years ago i told a 24 year old here to chase younger women. that when i take my bra off they aren't exactly where they are supposed to be. he said they're still boobies. much younger men than me have seen them and not at all caused me any loss of confidence.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

they are huge, real, and still quite nice.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they are huge, real, and still quite nice.



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i'll have to think about it.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they are huge, real, and still quite nice.



Unlike Ms. KOS who walks Mr. KOS talk we have no objective pictoral proof from you as to your assertion of your spectacular boobs.
Without objective pictorial proof from you alas I must assume that since you are over 50 that your boobs are starting to droop down to your waist and your nipples now point towards 6 o clock.

I have seen due to the kindness of Mr. KOS objective pictorial proof of Mrs. KOS spectacular ass as well.
Let me guess, your can assert without objective pictorial proof that you ass is as huge, real and as spectacular as your boobs are instead of both your upper and lower halves starting to sag to the floor?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

how you write goes perfect with your avatar.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 19, 2012)

So much talk about boob pics and barely any boob pics. Must be rectified at once


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> how you write goes perfect with your avatar.



Attempts at misdirection away from your not providing objective proof of your assertion of your spectacular boobs will not succeed.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they are huge, real, and still quite nice.



That's what they all say on the internet.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

Pics

K thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

no they don't, they say fake, fake, fake... maybe you need to be my age to appreciate natural.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no they don't, they say fake, fake, fake... maybe you need to be my age to appreciate natural.



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

close as you will likely get.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

Those aren't huge???


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> close as you will likely get.




not huge


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

or no bra, a blacklight, and evidence i'm hardly pointing south *yet*. good enough for me. i'm sure heavy, natural boobs will eventually head to the south pole. and huge compared to what they were the first 30 years of my life.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

holy crap what's huge? lol


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

boobs appear good enough


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> holy crap what's huge? lol



not yours. but yours are fine. medium boobs you have.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

Medium boobs are good. My wifes are huge though....and natty....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

women can be very insecure about things most men find perfectly acceptable, like natural boobs going to the sides when you lay on your back. if women realized men are more accepting that we fear a lot more lights would get left on during sex.


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> women can be very insecure about things most men find perfectly acceptable, like natural boobs going to the sides when you lay on your back. if women realized men are more accepting that we fear a lot more lights would get left on during sex.




my messican keeps the lights on..


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

women that know more about men usually do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> close as you will likely get.



Nice titties LW! I'd lick those nipples .... AND spank your arse hard. Just sayin' milfie!


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd just as soon let the girl keep her shirt on during sex. And I have many a time. Boobs are great, but not worth dealing with the conversation about her insecurities and why I can't see her naked, but can destroy her vagina.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -611592 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



speaking of vaginas. someone needs to call off the little cry baby cunt. 

SFW, you are a joke. you tell a woman to toughen up but look at your hissy fit reaction.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2012)

also, i made it very clear to you that it was only possible i have cancer and that i'm worried to death and my kids didn't even know. so you post it here where you know my daughter is a member. you're a fucking loser. period.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 20, 2012)

5 pages and no cawk pics.    Fuck you all!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> close as you will likely get.



Not spectacular.
But acceptable perky nipple.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> also, i made it very clear to you that it was only possible i have cancer and that i'm worried to death and my kids didn't even know. so you post it here where you know my daughter is a member. you're a fucking loser. period.


ouch


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone who brings up their potential cancer to avoid negs would have to be a complete mental case. Spinster hag spends way too much time here anyway. 51 yrs old, no man, on ironmag 75% of the day, looking for the affections of others. Please consider suicide. Thank you.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anyone who brings up their potential cancer to avoid negs would have to be a complete mental case. Spinster hag spends way too much time here anyway. 51 yrs old,* no man, on ironmag 75% of the day*, looking for the affections of others. Please consider suicide. Thank you.



just like me


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anyone who brings up their potential cancer to avoid negs would have to be a complete mental case. Spinster hag spends way too much time here anyway. 51 yrs old, no man, on ironmag 75% of the day, looking for the affections of others. Please consider suicide. Thank you.



bump


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Anyone who brings up their potential cancer to avoid negs would have to be a complete mental case. Spinster hag spends way too much time here anyway. 51 yrs old, no man, on ironmag 75% of the day, looking for the affections of others. Please consider suicide. Thank you.



um asshole, i brought it up cuz i thought it was fair to explain why i may seem on the rag lately and why i snapped at your rude little boy way of relating to a woman. i negged you once for a rude comment and you have negged me several times just cuz i made your asshole sore. i work from home and make enough cash between posts so i'm not understanding any of this i'm worse off than 4 years ago bullshit and trust me, men aren't a problem. 

members have asked if i wanted them to bash you and neg you n i said no. they also have said a lot of shit about you in pms like you wouldn't be so mad if you weren't so short, that you're doing your gfr impersonation etc. 

continue making a fool of yourself...


and neg me all day if it makes you feel taller i could give a shit less.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread is so far off track....   Just pick me as the winner and send me your tranny urine.


----------



## independent (Aug 21, 2012)

Little Wing is taller than SFW I heard.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Little Wing is taller than SFW I heard.




i think i'm the bigger man between he an i in a lot of ways.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2012)

yes by all means...waste gear on hoyle


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


>


----------



## Bowden (Aug 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no they don't, they say fake, fake, fake... maybe you need to be my age to appreciate natural.



I am your age.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

most fake boobs look like two bowls sewn under the skin. not seeing the appeal. 











i like the top ones.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

real boobs don't look like stepford tits.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

some fakes are spectacular but they are certainly the exception.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2012)

i like boobies in all forms...except fat droopy girl versions...or fat girls with small tits...fukin gross


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

i can never understand it when i see really fat women with small boobs. it would probably be funny to see the strange look one gives people in the course of a day.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 21, 2012)

Whats up Kniggers ... Should I summit a story ? Whats the prize ? 6 days in the county jail.. I needs sum gears !


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> most fake boobs look like two bowls sewn under the skin. not seeing the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd fuck both those chicks and jizz all over their tits


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and neg me all day if it makes you feel taller i could give a shit less.



lol


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive never seen so many whimpers of despair from neggings. The idea of the added stress hastening your cancerous demise sends quivers of delight down my shaft and into my taint


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Whats up Kniggers ... Should I summit a story ? Whats the prize ? 6 days in the county jail.. I needs sum gears !



6 days? Wtf for?


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ive never seen so many whimpers of despair from neggings. The idea of the added stress hastening your cancerous demise sends quivers of delight down my shaft and into my taint



Don't let me handle your drinks cause i'll slip you a Roofie...just sayin


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ive never seen so many whimpers of despair from neggings. The idea of the added stress hastening your cancerous demise sends quivers of delight down my shaft and into my taint





			
				SFW said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -613752 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



awwww. cheer up emo kid. i'm sure other men are so stupid they thought gams were tits too.





actually no. i think that was just you....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

Shoe Lifts for Men- Be Taller with Invisible Heel Lifts, Guaranteed 

Ever heard of "Short man syndrome"?????

Napoleon complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

these might help.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

SFW said:


>



i looked for a pic of someone holding off a midgets pathetic little blows by putting their hand on his forehead while he swung away cuz frankly it's like that. this will have to do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i like boobies in all forms...except fat droopy girl versions...or fat girls with small tits...fukin gross



Fat girls with small tits is way sadder than African children with AIDs


----------



## SFW (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> Don't let me handle your drinks cause i'll slip you a Roofie...just sayin



Werd! just make sure its AFTER your messican handles "my" bidness in the John. Then im down for whatevers


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Fat girls with small tits is way sadder than African children with AIDs



you gave them aids...

your dead to me


----------



## custom (Aug 22, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Whats up Kniggers ... Should I summit a story ? Whats the prize ? 6 days in the county jail.. I needs sum gears !


Was it Essex county?


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

custom said:


> Was it Essex county?



Hudson..  Fucking alimony, child support bullshit..  It never ends !


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2012)

Nasty position to be in, for sure........  even a night in the 'Slammer' would fuck me up...[to old I guess]


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i love gfr.



I liked his avis



Little Wing said:


> btw GFR didn't like my story but at least he was honest about that. respect.




Your story kicked the shit out of that competition, I still LHJO to it!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 22, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Hudson.. Fucking alimony, child support bullshit.. It never ends !


These fuckin child support and alimony laws are so outdated from the 50's, they need to be changed


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> Werd! just make sure its AFTER your messican handles "my" bidness in the John. Then im down for whatevers



You scratch my back, and she'll scratch yours


----------



## Bowden (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> awwww. cheer up emo kid. i'm sure other men are so stupid they thought gams were tits too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Men are not stupid.

You are on this board trying to play mind games with men that are half your age like you have anything in common with any of them.
That is pathetic as well as a stupid waste of time for a woman of your advanced years whose tits and ass are starting to droop, who should be trying to find men of her own age in the real world before she hits social security retirement age.

Let me guess, you spend a great deal of time studying cruse line brochures dreaming of that cougar cruse on which you are going to spend half of your salary on in hopes of getting laid by a 22 year old.
That will laugh behind your back at you with his buddies telling them that he ran into this old broad on the cruse that bought all of his drinks during the cruse because he pretended that he liked her while fucking her.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## independent (Aug 22, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Men are not stupid.
> 
> You are on this board trying to play mind games with men that are half your age like you have anything in common with any of them.
> That is pathetic as well as a stupid waste of time for a woman of your advanced years whose tits and ass are starting to droop, who should be trying to find men of her own age in the real world before she hits social security retirement age.
> ...




Link to said cruise?


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Men are not stupid.
> 
> You are on this board trying to play mind games with men that are half your age like you have anything in common with any of them.
> That is pathetic as well as a stupid waste of time for a woman of your advanced years whose tits and ass are starting to droop, who should be trying to find men of her own age in the real world before she hits social security retirement age.
> ...




LMFAO LOLOLOL I am starting to like this guy


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2012)

What's a cruse?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Men are not stupid.



you lost me right there... 

men have a cock and a brain but only enough blood to run one of them at a time. 

next time let the viagra wear off before you start typing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

actually there are some very classy, down to earth, sensible men on this forum that are loving and faithful husbands, good fathers, respectful friends... guys that feel no need to act like little thug tough asses. i have a lot in common with those people that put family first, try to be good people. there are a lot of older guys here that are very cool and a few young ones that are. there are also little shits that need their dicks stepped on occasionally. i seem to be doing pretty well for myself in the mix.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> actually there are some very classy, down to earth, sensible men on this forum that are loving and faithful husbands, good fathers, respectful friends... guys that feel no need to act like little thug tough asses. i have a lot in common with those people that put family first, try to be good people. there are a lot of older guys here that are very cool and a few young ones that are. there are also little shits that need their dicks stepped on occasionally. i seem to be doing pretty well for myself in the mix.



I'm not classy, down to earth, sensible, a father, a husband, or faithful...


But I'd hit it if you let me


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What's a cruse?



he means "cruise" he just can't spell it. maybe he can't see the screen very well without his granny glasses on. men his age get really mad when women my age ignore them for our younger partners.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

honesty web cams do not lie and i can hold the interest of much younger men. it's not like i'm rich and there's anything to gain by faking an interest. i laugh at the whole cougar thing and tell younger admirers they really do not want an old lady. some are just very adamant that they do.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'm not classy, down to earth, sensible, a father, a husband, or faithful...
> 
> 
> But I'd hit it if you let me



That's funny shit right there.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'm not classy, down to earth, sensible, a father, a husband, or faithful...
> 
> 
> But I'd hit it if you let me




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Saney again.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> honesty web cams do not lie and i can hold the interest of much younger men. it's not like i'm rich and there's anything to gain by faking an interest. i laugh at the whole cougar thing and tell younger admirers they really do not want an old lady. some are just very adamant that they do.


come on man


ill beg


i dont mind


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like having LW around.   She tells it like it is, and is full of knowledge.

If you ever need relationship advice, or pussy eating advice she'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What's a cruse?



It's a typo.
My Braille keyboard is in the shop.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

i like sex, hell i love it but i am 100% just not interested in having sex just to get laid. been there done that and that's not me. you'd be surprised how many men here, young and old, actually like to talk and are looking for someone to confide in or help with a rough patch in their life or relationship. yea i know that's not cool and guys probably will not admit it but there are a shit ton of softies on this board that aren't just looking to get laid. way more goes on behind the scenes here than some realize. some feel more comfortable asking me to find out info because i've been here so long and seem non threatening i guess. they are prrreeeettty sure i'm not le.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2012)

ok...ill tell you i love you


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> come on man
> 
> 
> ill beg
> ...



c'mon, no fair. you know i'm in love with your wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2012)

god damn it this always happens


----------



## Bowden (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> honesty web cams do not lie *but heavy makeup can conceal many things* and i can hold the interest of much younger men *when I buy them expensive gifts*. it's not like i'm rich and there's anything to gain by faking an interest. i laugh at the whole cougar thing and tell younger admirers they really do not want an old lady. some are just very adamant that they do because *they have more money and are more desperate than younger women whose tits and ass are not drooping*.



Fixed.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

lube advice, loosening a woman up for anal advice, what to say to your gf to  make her stop being pissed advice, i dated a tranny advice, sex toy advice... i'm not real sure but i think that old fart has alzheimers.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Fixed.



i don't wear make up, don't buy gifts, and my kids spend money as fast as i can make it. any guy better count on pulling his own weight. or dick.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> lube advice, loosening a woman up for anal advice, what to say to your gf to  make her stop being pissed advice, i dated a tranny advice, sex toy advice... i'm not real sure but i think that old fart has alzheimers.




I need some advice

I'm going to visit my gf in another state soon.. this is also the same place SFW lives.. soo can you advise me on how to get him to sleep with me while i'm there for a week? i'd really like tap that fine ass of his.

Thanks in advance!

oh.. and GYCH!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

i have nothing against a younger partner but one that needs to lean on me in any way but as the woman in his life is out of luck. i'd have to respect a man to even consider it and no one respects a partner of either sex that leaches off the other.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> I need some advice
> 
> I'm going to visit my gf in another state soon.. this is also the same place SFW lives.. soo can you advise me on how to get him to sleep with me while i'm there for a week? i'd really like tap that fine ass of his.
> 
> ...



slip him a roofie that will start taking effect about 3 minutes after  he... wait sfw?? 15 seconds after he starts fucking your messican. he  will be about half way to the big o at this point so you will have to a)  be rough and ready and b) act quickly. sneak up behind him break a  popper or two under his nose and let him have it.

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## longworthb (Aug 22, 2012)

When the fuck did AG get so serious?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

longworthb said:


> When the fuck did AG get so serious?




haven't you been following the elections? you can't make everyone happy, it's impossible.


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> slip him a roofie that will start taking effect about 3 minutes after  he... wait sfw?? 15 seconds after he starts fucking your messican. he  will be about half way to the big o at this point so you will have to a)  be rough and ready and b) act quickly. sneak up behind him break a  popper or two under his nose and let him have it.
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.




Thanks!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)

make sure to knock him up so he can't cry rape.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> slip him a roofie that will start taking effect about 3 minutes after  he... wait sfw?? 15 seconds after he starts fucking your messican. he  will be about half way to the big o at this point so you will have to a)  be rough and ready and b) act quickly. sneak up behind him break a  popper or two under his nose and let him have it.
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you lost me right there...
> 
> men have a cock and a brain but only enough blood to run one of them at a time.
> 
> next time let the viagra wear off before you start typing.



That's hillarious! So what are you tryin to say, we're lucky we dont pass out when we get a hard on?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

i just read it somewhere and thought it was funny. c'mon who's penis has never led them into trouble?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> slip him a roofie that will start taking effect about 3 minutes after  he... wait sfw?? 15 seconds after he starts fucking your messican. he  will be about half way to the big o at this point so you will have to a)  be rough and ready and b) act quickly. sneak up behind him break a  popper or two under his nose and let him have it.
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Thanks!!





and use anusol for lube because once the little dwarf is butt hurt he squeals for weeks.


----------

